# Melbourne or Adelaide



## wll6568 (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys...

I have been living in Adelaide for over 10 years...i used to hate this place, but now seem to get used to the laid back of it, it's quiet, peaceful....good environment, etc... I am working in IT field, but lately got lots of calls from head hunters not just in Adelaide but also Melbourne, and i am in the position of deciding whether to move to another company and stay in Adelaide or move to Melbourne.

I have to admit living in bigger city has always been one of my dreams....nice income, nice city life, lifestyle and all that sorts... but the thing is, affordability starts to worry me in melb, when i look at the house price, etc.

The thing is i live with family in Adelaide, so I don't actually have to pay any rent, but if i move to Melb and have to pay off rent, that might come down to the same as what i am getting in Adelaide....not to mention i might be able to push further 40% in adelaide if i switch to another company...

So hard to decide.... it's 28 this year, and i feel scare of stucking in Adelaide for the rest of my life...lol.... what should i do? Anyone has worked in any of the two cities? Can give some advice?...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Melbourne..... There is something funny in the water in Adelaide.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Halo said:


> Melbourne..... There is something funny in the water in Adelaide.



never mind, I don't want to be googled and found out lolol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

stormgal said:


> never mind, I don't want to be googled and found out lolol


You didn't dump all that water did you 'storm' gal???


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> You didn't dump all that water did you 'storm' gal???


thank God that you weren't able to quote my previous comments, it would have caused an uprising!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

stormgal said:


> thank God that you weren't able to quote my previous comments, it would have caused an uprising!


Awwwww c'mon stormgal you can whisper in my ear (PM) - just for fun?????? please please???? :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

wll6568 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I have been living in Adelaide for over 10 years...i used to hate this place, but now seem to get used to the laid back of it, it's quiet, peaceful....good environment, etc... I am working in IT field, but lately got lots of calls from head hunters not just in Adelaide but also Melbourne, and i am in the position of deciding whether to move to another company and stay in Adelaide or move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...



Hi

I haven't worked in any Australian city (yet!), so I can't speak from experience - but I'm encouraged to hear that there is a decent pool of IT work in Adelaide.

What I would say is that there are so many things in life more important than money. You are not a business, so you don't need to base your decision on the bottom line; think about what lifestyle you want and which location will give you that - maybe even open up your options to the other cities? While your costs might be higher, maybe your happiness will be too 

Sorry I don't have any concrete experience to share, but hope this helps some anyway.

Dungargon


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its not about the Money - It's about whats in the water 

Melbourne


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a feeling it has something to do with stormgal  And oh, did I mention she may be planning to go to Melbourne. The water just isn't going to remain the same...


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving*



wll6568 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I have been living in Adelaide for over 10 years...i used to hate this place, but now seem to get used to the laid back of it, it's quiet, peaceful....good environment, etc... I am working in IT field, but lately got lots of calls from head hunters not just in Adelaide but also Melbourne, and i am in the position of deciding whether to move to another company and stay in Adelaide or move to Melbourne.
> 
> Can give some advice?...


Well you are in a catch 22 situation here. you neither want to go to Melbourne nor you want to stay in Adelaide. I think as you mentioned that your family lives with you and you have to take their decision in to account as well. Whether they are happy with the moving to a new and crowded place. If yes then you can move to Melbourne otherwise you can look to find other companies in Adelaide who can give you more money than what you are getting now. And later you can think of moving to a new and bigger place when you'll have saved enough money. May be in next three to four years from now.lane:


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

wll6568 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I have been living in Adelaide for over 10 years...i used to hate this place, but now seem to get used to the laid back of it, it's quiet, peaceful....good environment, etc... I am working in IT field, but lately got lots of calls from head hunters not just in Adelaide but also Melbourne, and i am in the position of deciding whether to move to another company and stay in Adelaide or move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

Since you are there for 10 years, whats your idea about living (4 members - 2 adults, 1 school going, and 1 baby) in 100K per anum and how much saving is possible as well?


----------

